# Epsom salts for fat shark in planted tank?



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi group,

I have a fat rainbow shark. He has looked fat for a few months now. He wasn't always fat, but I cannot recall what period of time, like days or weeks, that it took for him to become fat. One day I said, geez, that shark is fat!

In the past two-three months I have really been tight with the food making sure there is little reaching the bottom and only feeding the otos once the light have been turned off so the shark cannot double feed. But he is still fat!

What to do? Proceed as I have been? Put him in 10G QT to go on a diet/medication? How long does it take a fish to lose weight? Is something else wrong with him? Scales aren't pushing out- yet- could it be dropsy?

Would it be safe to dose a planted tank with epsom salts in case it is constipation?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It could be beginning signs of dropsy, or organ failure.

How's his colour? Are his fins clamped?

Any chance of a pic?


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

Other than being fat he is acting and otherwise looks normal.

I can try for a picture tonight- although he is not the most cooperative subject and loves his cave.

If he has looked like this for 2-3 months now, what do you think are the chances it is sickness vs fatness?

I guess I am just a bit concerned because he hasn't lost any of his size in the months I have been aware and feeding less plus I don't think I was overfeeding to begin with (but he was eating the wafers I put in for the otos).

On the other hand these types of sharks are notorious about being fat so i just wasn't sure if I should take any measures. . .

Tank specs are fine, water is good, it is the 29G tank in my sig. I can post water specs if need be.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I doubt there is anything seriously wrong with him if he's been this way for 2-3 months.

Epsom salt serves as a laxative. It might "clean" him out temporarily, but if he's a greedy eater, he'll likely put the weight back on.

As long as he's behaving normally and you aren't seeing any raised scales, I wouldn't be overly concerned. You may just have a chubby shark... :wink:


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

I'll keep my eye on him.

In case I do want to use the epsom salt. . .

Would the epsom salts be safe to add in a planted tank?

Any species you should be concerned about with the use of epsom salts? The tank has an angel, rummy nose tetras, the shark, otos and an amano shrimp.

Thanks again!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I've never used epsom salt in a planted tank before, so I'm not sure how that will work out.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

Okay I got a few pictures of the fat  shark. I think he looks more like a whale than a fish 





































I did some looking on the internet and it seems as though epsom salts would be okay in a planted tank, that in fact some add it in their routine fertilizing schedules as it is a nutrient the plants utilize. I am still going to look more into it though.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Natalie, I just remembered...I did use epsom salt in a planted tank when I had my EBJDs!

That's what happens when you get old and senile...You forget things...

It didn't hurt my plants. I killed them all later. :roll:

I've seen alot of rainbow sharks that large...In fact, we had one that was about the same size.

Trying the epsom salt will assure you that there isn't any intestinal blockage, though, so you won't worry!


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

Okay so it has been 6 months for my shark and things aren't looking good. I feel bad and a bit embarrassed to admit that I have believed this fish to have a problem all this time and I haven't done anything to help it.

I never tried the epsom salts out of fear that they would damage my plants. I never tried moving him to QT b/c it had fry in it. I do have another 10G now, but to be honest I don't really want to set it up or purchase any meds- shame on me! I have thought of just putting him to sleep, but I feel bad b/c I don't know for sure what if anything, although I surely think it is something, that is wrong with him.

So he went from FAT to not eating when I feed the other fish, swims erratically at times, hides most of the time, has a white protrusion from its vent, has a bit of fin rot? on its caudal tail fin. It's scales aren't protruding, but seems more distinct, like I can see the shape of them better than before. Jumped out of the tank once, but my other half was in the room and put him back in the tank.

Can you tell how much thinner he looks? What would you do?

now:









before:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would euthanize him if I weren't going to try to do something for him, and to be perfectly honest, you've waited so long that it's probably too late.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

So you too believe that something is wrong.  At first I just wasn't sure what to do if anything then he kept living and time passed which just added to my uncertainty.

What do you think ails him and what would the appropriate treatment be? I want to know for information purposes and also to provide myself with another option depending on what's going on. None of the other fish in the tank have been affected.


----------



## jjleetest (Mar 12, 2009)

looks a lot skinnier in the now picture imo..


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

I put the shark to sleep last night.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, Natalie, if he had a bowel obstruction, the epsom salt might have helped. I don't really understand why you didn't try it. :-?


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

Well at first I didn't try because I didn't want to treat the main tank and I didn't have a place to put him in quarantine.

Then when I updated the thread with new info it was said it was likely too late and no one suggested anything to help. I felt really guilty about him suffering so I ended it for him, very humanly I might add with the clove oil method. The whole thing makes me feel sick, who am I to be playing god and killing his creatures?!

Now I feel even more guilty if something as cheap and simple as epsom salts would have helped. I am finding it hard to not check on him 5 times a day to make sure he is still in the tank and okay. I miss my shark friend more than I thought I would 

Could he have lived with an obstruction and no food for 6ish months?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Yes, they can linger for quite some time that way, surprisingly.

You must have missed my post earlier where I remembered that I had used epsom salt in a planted tank.


----------

